# Anti BUGS soap!



## KSL (Apr 9, 2009)

Its almost cottage season & I'd loe to make some soap that has bug repellant.... 

we also rent out our cottage and i'm thinking of making some little guest sized bars for the renters.. a little added touch.

Does anyone have any good recipes for bug repellant soaps, shamppos, conditioners, liquid soaps, etc?  or know of a good website?

TIA!


----------



## Jola (Apr 9, 2009)

I know there are some out there but I wonder how well they would really work. It's only one the skin for a minute and then washed off.  I think you'd be better off getting some small bottles of bug repellent. Just my opinion.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 9, 2009)

I do!!!



Citronella Soap

3 Round soap molds

Melt together:

1 cup grated castile soap
½ cup water

Add:

10 drops citronella essential oil
5 drops eucalyptus essential oil
1 tsp. dried ground chamomile

Mix well. With an electric mixer, whip the soap until it has doubled in volume.  Pour the soap into the molds. Let harden and remove. Package. Makes 3 bars.





White Lavender


Melt:

7 oz. grated soap
7 oz. olive oil

Add:

4 tsps. lavender essential oil


Mix well. Pour into mold. Let harden. Cure. 





Peppermint Soap

Plastic container
(mold)

Melt together: 

2 cups grated soap
¼ cup coconut oil
½ cup water  

Add:

1 tsp. crushed dried peppermint leaves
10 drops peppermint essential oil
5 drops rosemary essential oil
5 drops eucalyptus essential oil
5 drops tea tree oil

 Mix well.  Pour into mold. Let harden. Remove from mold and cut. Makes 4 bars.



I love the white lavender soap!


----------



## KSL (Apr 10, 2009)

I would think that its something like scented soaps.  Though you wash some of it off, the scent still remains... so something still stays on your skin.


OOh, thanks sarah!!
I think that white lavender soap sounds great!  I want to try your recipes!
Think I can use M&P base?  because I don't make CP... well, haven't tried yet.. thats a project for down the road!

Hmm. I wouldn't have thought of lavender... I think plant and bugs like plants.. lol  but hey, I hate bugs so I'll try anything!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I think I will have to try that for camping . 

Thanks for posting the recipe I love soap.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah i use m&p, works fine


----------



## Jaderyn (May 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for the recipes...The mosquito population is already high here in LA, so I'm going to make some asap to hand out to friends and family


----------

